# Demo Reel (Looking for Internship)



## SamGarnerStudios (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm currently getting a Master's degree at University of Miami, and I'm looking for some kind of internship for this coming summer. I know a lot of companies have audio internships on their websites specifically for audio, and I'm going through those, but I'm asking to see if there are any composers on here who are looking for an intern. Here's my Website with my SoundCloud demo reel, and my youtube demo reel. 

http://samgarnerstudios.com
http://youtu.be/zAP9ydpbLKk

I look forward to hearing from any of you.


----------

